
Define: Brand - AndrewWarner
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/12/define-brand.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
charliepark
I've always liked Ze Frank's definition of "brand" as "an emotional
aftertaste." <http://www.zefrank.com/theshow/archives/2006/08/082906.html>

